# tapis de souris ou pas ?



## gregetcoco (28 Août 2005)

je possede un imac g5 avec souris optique biensur qui a tendance à s'abimer avec le frotement du bureau j'aimerai savoir quel est le meilleur tapis de souris optique que je pourrais utiliser (design si possible) et savoir ce que vous vous utilisez

merci à tous

mydesk : http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/536/desktop21rw.jpg

my website : http://www.creativonline.com


----------



## yoffy (28 Août 2005)

iMac G5 , souris optique ? .....LE tapis  

(......petit inconvénient , je cherche toujours où en retrouver    )


----------



## xaben (28 Août 2005)

Je cherche aussi un tapis de souris blanc/design mais pour le moment je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'exemple ! R e m y m'a donné le lien d'un tapis de souris blanc à la fnac pour 11 euros 
y a aussi le Icemat 2nd edition blanc je crois mais bon ...


----------



## tornade13 (28 Août 2005)

Quand je pense que je devrais avoir celui-la


----------



## xaben (28 Août 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que je devrais avoir celui-la



Et pq tu l'as pas ? je le veux bien aussi


----------



## tornade13 (28 Août 2005)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> Et pq tu l'as pas ? je le veux bien aussi


C'est une longue histoire...  

A suivre...


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2005)

Ouai on attends toujours... aucunes nouvelles à mon avis c'est mort


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Août 2005)

moi aussi j'avais fais une précommande pour ce joli tapis mais pas de nouvelle dommage

pour le tapis icemat blanc je l'ai testé, une horreur je le déconseille a tout le monde, le vendeur m'a dit de le prendre en noir pour une meilleur utilisation je lui ai tout rendu même le sourire surtout vu le prix du tapis (43 euro)


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Août 2005)

dommage j'aimais bien le coté simple je suis sur que cela va te revenir


----------



## piro (29 Août 2005)

un petit tapis comme celui ci 





ou celui la


----------



## xaben (29 Août 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une longue histoire...
> 
> A suivre...



Ah oui je viens de voir le fil c'est vrai que c'est long lol

Dommage que volus n'ayez pas de nouvelle ça m'aurait intéressé aussi !


----------



## Tangi (29 Août 2005)

...

Moi j'ai un plateau en verre, donc le tapis de souris est obligatoire, et j'utilise celui-là...

...


----------



## xaben (29 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Moi j'ai un plateau en verre, donc le tapis de souris est obligatoire, et j'utilise celui-là...
> 
> ...


C'est en bois ? en tout cas si c'est pas en bois c'est une belle imitation lol
en tout cas moi j'aime bien ca vient d'ou ?


----------



## Tangi (29 Août 2005)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> C'est en bois ? en tout cas si c'est pas en bois c'est une belle imitation lol
> en tout cas moi j'aime bien ca vient d'ou ?


C'est du bois, enfin c'est une légère pellicule de bois véritable d'environs 2 millimètres d'épaisseur, collée sur un tapis en mousse tout à fait classique... Le bois peut d'ailleurs être poli...

Je l'ai trouvé à Paris dans un magnifique magasin qui s'appelle "L'art du bureau", dans le 4ème arrondissement, tout à coté de l'Hotel de Ville... Dans une rue parallèle à l'avenue de Rivoli...

Leurs collections sont renouvellées très régulièrement, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y soit encore, en revanche ce dont je suis à peu près sûr c'est qu'il y en a d'autres tout aussi originaux et design... Ce magasin est une référence...

Il m'a coûté 23 euros...


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est du bois, enfin c'est une légère pellicule de bois véritable d'environs 2 millimètres d'épaisseur, collée sur un tapis en mousse tout à fait classique... Le bois peut d'ailleurs être poli...
> 
> Je l'ai trouvé à Paris dans un magnifique magasin qui s'appelle "L'art du bureau", dans le 4ème arrondissement, tout à coté de l'Hotel de Ville... Dans une rue parallèle à l'avenue de Rivoli...
> 
> ...


 
oui mais mettre un tapis de souris pour éviter le contact direct de la souris sur le bois du bureau et choisir un tapis.... en bois!   il y a quelque chose qui me chiffonne la dedans.


----------



## Tangi (29 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> oui mais mettre un tapis de souris pour éviter le contact direct de la souris sur le bois du bureau et choisir un tapis.... en bois!   il y a quelque chose qui me chiffonne la dedans.


Qui a dit que c'était pour éviter le contact avec un bureau en bois... C'est un tapis de souris avec c'est vrai une légère pellicule de bois, mais c'est avant tout un tapis de souris, donc fait pour utiliser une souris sans pour autant l'âbimer... C'est ça qu'il recherche, un tapis de souris qu'il lui évite d'âbimer sa souris ou son bureau, non ???

Et puis personnellement je n'utilise pas ce tapis de souris en bois, sur un bureau en bois, mais sur un bureau en verre...


Tu serais pas en train de me traiter de crétin, non ??? ...


----------



## xaben (29 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est du bois, enfin c'est une légère pellicule de bois véritable d'environs 2 millimètres d'épaisseur, collée sur un tapis en mousse tout à fait classique... Le bois peut d'ailleurs être poli...
> 
> Je l'ai trouvé à Paris dans un magnifique magasin qui s'appelle "L'art du bureau", dans le 4ème arrondissement, tout à coté de l'Hotel de Ville... Dans une rue parallèle à l'avenue de Rivoli...


Ah et ils ont pas un site internet par hazard ? car j'vais pas souvent à Paris lol enfin si jamais j'irai quand je serai à  Paris pour l'Apple Expo


----------



## tornade13 (29 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai on attends toujours... aucunes nouvelles à mon avis c'est mort


J'essaye de contacter mandrax mais rien, ptet que c'est  lui qui est mort   
Quelqu'un pourrait reprendre l'affaire dailleur je pourrais m'y atteler mais.....


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que c'était pour éviter le contact avec un bureau en bois... C'est un tapis de souris avec c'est vrai une légère pellicule de bois, mais c'est avant tout un tapis de souris, donc fait pour utiliser une souris sans pour autant l'âbimer... C'est ça qu'il recherche, un tapis de souris qu'il lui évite d'âbimer sa souris ou son bureau, non ???
> 
> Et puis personnellement je n'utilise pas ce tapis de souris en bois, sur un bureau en bois, mais sur un bureau en verre...
> 
> ...




c'est moi qui parle d'usure sur le bureau en bois celui qui a crée le post


----------



## tornade13 (29 Août 2005)

J'ai trouvé celui ci mais la matière ???
Bon je donne pas l'adresse.....


----------



## xaben (29 Août 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé celui ci mais la matière ???
> Bon je donne pas l'adresse.....




ben comment on fait alors pour avoir l'adresse ? 5 euros ça te va ?  
Il peut etre sympa, je vais voir le prix déjà ;-)

EDIT : ils disent avoir testé c'est déjà ça car translucide


----------



## tornade13 (29 Août 2005)

C'est pas le fait qu'il soit translucide mais plutôt la matière, j'ai acheter un tapis quand j'était sur Londres, il était très design, matière pvc.

A l'usage horrible j'avais le poignet qui transpirait jusqu'à me brûler la peau, si si   

Bref produit très beau mais très pourri en fait


----------



## xaben (29 Août 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le fait qu'il soit translucide mais plutôt la matière, j'ai acheter un tapis quand j'était sur Londres, il était très design, matière pvc.
> 
> A l'usage horrible j'avais le poignet qui transpirait jusqu'à me brûler la peau, si si
> 
> Bref produit très beau mais très pourri en fait



Ah bon et tu as quoi alors ? Comme moi un truc de passage en attendant de trouver mieux ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2005)

mon tapis de souris?un immense planisphere plastifié ,acheté chez Leclerc ...
inutilisable avec cette daube de souris optique apple pro,un régal avec ma nouvelle logitech MX1000!


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mon tapis de souris?un immense planisphere plastifié ,acheté chez Leclerc ...
> inutilisable avec cette daube de souris optique apple pro,un régal avec ma nouvelle logitech MX1000!




Mais qu'il est lourd avec sa logitech et avec son G5 qui plante tout le temps !  :rateau:


----------



## xaben (29 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mon tapis de souris?un immense planisphere plastifié ,acheté chez Leclerc ...
> inutilisable avec cette daube de souris optique apple pro,un régal avec ma nouvelle logitech MX1000!


Un peu grand pour moi le planisphère lol et puis tu dis que les souris apple ne fonctionnent pas dessus donc je cherche toujours lol


----------



## tornade13 (29 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'il est lourd avec sa logitech et avec son G5 qui plante tout le temps !  :rateau:


Ben avant c'était le eMac ça change un peu   

 Syd


----------



## Tangi (29 Août 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui parle d'usure sur le bureau en bois celui qui a crée le post


Euh ... Jusqu'à preuve du contraire tu ne mentionnes pas le mot "bois" dans ton tout premier post ... Je te cite :



			
				gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> je possede un imac g5 avec souris optique biensur qui a tendance à s'abimer avec le frotement du bureau j'aimerai savoir quel est le meilleur tapis de souris optique que je pourrais utiliser (design si possible) et savoir ce que vous vous utilisez
> 
> merci à tous
> 
> ...


Enfin on s'en fout un peu, je chipote c'est vrai, mais je suis aussi très susceptible ...

Je répondais juste à ta question du départ, à savoir ce qu'on utilisait comme tapis de souris. Celui dont je parle n'âbime pas ma souris et ne s'âbime pas non plus... Mais je sens bien qu'il ne te plaît pas ...

J'espère que tu trouveras ton bonheur ... Mais de tout ceux que l'on t'a présenté aucun n'est vraiment design et original, excepté le miens bien évidemment ...

Ok, ok j'arrête :casse:...

Bonne nuit ...


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... Jusqu'à preuve du contraire tu ne mentionnes pas le mot "bois" dans ton tout premier post ... Je te cite :
> 
> 
> Enfin on s'en fout un peu, je chipote c'est vrai, mais je suis aussi très susceptible ...
> ...



désolé c'est vrai j'avais oublié de préciser le bois, en tous cas pas de doute j'aime beaucoup la forme du tiens (j'avais oublié de le préciser) et si il est efficace la matière ne me dérange pas, donc je continue à reflechir en tous cas merci pour toutes ses réponse

mywebsite : http://www.creativonline.com


----------



## tornade13 (1 Septembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé un magnifique tapis de souris, dites ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## xaben (2 Septembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un magnifique tapis de souris, dites ce que vous en pensez?


Heu je m'apelle pas encore Elise donc mis à part ça, ça pourrait être bien


----------



## gregetcoco (2 Septembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un magnifique tapis de souris, dites ce que vous en pensez?


 
il est superbe surtout si il marche bien avec l'optique, je suppose qu' il est dispo sans le prénom

tu l'as eu ou ?


----------



## xaben (6 Septembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as eu ou ?


Oui j'aimerais aussi savoir ou tu l'as eu, car j'en ai marre de mon tapis de souris ...
D'avance merci ;-)


----------



## Ox Moz (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour , 
 Je voudrai Savoir si pour avoir un Tapie de souris Qui convient pour Css On est Obliger de mettre Plus de 10 Euro ?Car sa me semble assez chère juste pour un Tapie de souris 

  Merci D'avance


----------

